# Guys, how can I carve out my lower pec line?



## SVB99 (May 18, 2003)

Just like the title says, I need to carve out the lower pec line. What I mean by that is, it's the point on your pecs that's close to your shoulders and runs along to the center(hope that wasn't confusing). I do all the basic lifts such as incline, declines, and of course flat bench presses. Should I try doing dips?
Thanks,
Sam


----------



## gr81 (May 19, 2003)

WTF?! you can't carve out pieces of your physique like a piece of clay man. You can build muscle and then after that lose the fat you have on you and see muscle definition. Yolu can't isolate the lower pec line or "carve it out" as you say. What is that supposed to mean?


----------



## firestorm (May 19, 2003)

No need to get so abusive there GR81 !!  He simply asked a question which is the reason many people come here.  They don't know and come here to learn not be made to feel stupid.


----------



## gr81 (May 19, 2003)

I am not trying to be abusive, sorry if that is how it sounded. I REALLY AM asking him what he means, I don't understand what it is he wants to accomplish. It is a confusing post, is it not? It sounds like he wants to see more definition in his chest, which would mean he must diet down b/c you can't spot reduce fat in a certain area (unless you get ahold of some PGF2). I am not trying to start trouble here though so calm down.


----------



## firestorm (May 19, 2003)

SVB  to answer your question CORRECTLY,  I hear what you and that is a very good question and a question asked quite frequently.  Many people ask  similar questions.  Here is the deal in a nutshell and as simple as I can explain it.   Performing Inclines or declines will place a greater emphasis of resistance to the Upper or lower chest because of the angle of the press but it will not change the development of the chest as much as you think it would.  Regardless of what angle you choose you are stimulating the Entire chest area and to see a greater development in the lower chest or upper chest etc will come with overall chest development.  As the chest grows over a period of time, the "entire" chest will do so and then you will begin to see a noticable difference in those "so called under developed areas".  
In the mean time to help you stimulate the entire chest area to it's fullest ability take a look at GOPROS chest workout routine at the top of the "TRAINING" BOARD.


----------



## firestorm (May 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> I am not trying to be abusive, sorry if that is how it sounded. I REALLY AM asking him what he means, I don't understand what it is he wants to accomplish. It is a confusing post, is it not? It sounds like he wants to see more definition in his chest, which would mean he must diet down b/c you can't spot reduce fat in a certain area (unless you get ahold of some PGF2). I am not trying to start trouble here though so calm down.



Well starting out a post with  "WTF" sure as hell sounds exactly how I took it.


----------



## firestorm (May 19, 2003)

And no it isn't confusing at all.  What he is looking for is lower pec development.  I know exactly what he is saying.


----------



## firestorm (May 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> And no it isn't confusing at all.  What he is looking for is lower pec development.  I know exactly what he is saying.




look at the lower/outer chest area.  This is what he is looking for which will only occur with overall size gains.


----------



## gr81 (May 19, 2003)

I started my post with WTF b/c you can't carve out a piece of a muscle. That makes it sound like he is lookin for definition. It is a bullshit question and I don't giver a fuck how you took it. You can't just develop your lower pec by it self, you develop your chest, not a corner of it. When he puts time under his belt, then his whole chest will grow, it takes time for complete development of a muscle. By the way smart ass, he isn't even talking about his lower chest, he says the part of his chest that connects to his shoulder and runs along the center. I don't need your pictures to illustrate things to me. I know how to develop a chest, I am not the one asking the question. Knock off the forum police act and watch who you copping an attitude with. I was just asking him to clarify what the fuck he was saying.


----------



## firestorm (May 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> I started my post with WTF b/c you can't carve out a piece of a muscle. That makes it sound like he is lookin for definition. It is a bullshit question and I don't giver a fuck how you took it. You can't just develop your lower pec by it self, you develop your chest, not a corner of it. When he puts time under his belt, then his whole chest will grow, it takes time for complete development of a muscle. By the way smart ass, he isn't even talking about his lower chest, he says the part of his chest that connects to his shoulder and runs along the center. I don't need your pictures to illustrate things to me. I know how to develop a chest, I am not the one asking the question. Knock off the forum police act and watch who you copping an attitude with. I was just asking him to clarify what the fuck he was saying.



Read it again little man  I quote   " lower pec line."   Do you see the word "lower"???? 
And secondly,, you basically just rewrote what I just said about not being able to develop just the lower pec or any other region for that matter.

Your attitude here sucks and I have seen where Prince has already told you to lighten here.   And apparently you do need pics to show you where the lower pec area is as HE STATED IN THE ORIGINAL POST. 
*******************************

"Knock off the forum police act and watch who you copping an attitude with" 

You have to be kidding with this statement right?   Watch who I'm copping an attitude with???   Listen to the kid with the cyber muscles.  Your a joke dude.
Grow up and buy a better attitude and personality. I also noticed your a bit of a mental midget because you can't speak without dropping the F bombs.   What a dick


----------



## gr81 (May 19, 2003)

first of all, I posted that at the same time you did, so it was an accident that I said the same thing. And the way he explains the pec, he says, and I quote, "runs close to the shoulders and running down the center". How is that the lower pec? This guy obviously know nothing about weight training to ask a question like this, and you are a piece of shit for trying to defend his retarted ass. That's right my attitude is shitty mother fucka. It wasn't shitty until you decided you had to play daddy and jump down my throat instead of just answering his question. I calmly apologized after my first post for sounding rude and said that I was confused as to what he meant and that I wasn't trying to start something. Lets not forget who started this beef, YOU. You interpreted my post to mean something that I didn't mean, then you tried to call me on it. hell yeah my attitude is shitty. you don't even know me and you are trying to trip on what joke I am, what is the matter with you? I am no mental midget, I am just pissed off from listening to your bullshit. Fuck you and all your cyber muscle talk, I don't need to prove shit to you. Maybe the pussies over there in Jersey let you talk like that to them but out here in the west coast that shit don't fly. You gotta problem bitch then let it be known. I am an asshole, in fact I wear it like a badge, but don't forget that you are the one trying to kick up this dust. How old are you anyway, I notice that it says SENIOR member. perhaps you ahve become a bit cenile in your old age, what do you think?


----------



## firestorm (May 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> first of all, I posted that at the same time you did, so it was an accident that I said the same thing.
> 
> OK sorry for jumping on you for that one. I wouldn't have know that. My apologies.
> ...


----------



## firestorm (May 19, 2003)

Assuming the next post from the self proclaimed GreatONe(hahaha) is his threatening to "buss a cap in ma azz".

Well little man,, I'm outta here for today. It's been a pleasure.  Oh and please tell me that isn't you in the pic you have there holding the ax!!!  Because if it is, you truely have big balls giving workout advise!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 19, 2003)

Be informative and civil, or this gets closed!


----------



## Fit Freak (May 19, 2003)

Guys relax...to answer the question you just need to keep training the chest hard....development will come over time.  Utilize a variety of exercises (presses, dips, flyes, cables, etc.) as well as different angles (incline, flat, decline, etc.) and before you know it your pec development will be greatly improved.

Next come diet....once you have the development you just need to lower your bodyfat % by changing your eating hbits...soon before you know it you'll have an awesome lower pec line.

See guys...giving an answer doesn't have to be sooo nasty......my answer......TRAIN HARD & LOSE BF!


----------



## Mudge (May 19, 2003)

You'd have to lose bodyfat and any excessive amount of water retention. Subcutaneous fat hangs around below the skin, blocking definition everywhere, so there is nothing magical about the pec or any other bodypart really, they all need the same conditions to show some definition. One thing that is true though, not everyone has fat distributed in the same percentages/places.


----------



## bludevil (May 19, 2003)

The gr81 is nothing but a complete and total moron.

Firestorm, I agree, he's probably some pimple faced 15 year old whacking off at the keyboard who reads Flex magazine to get his workouts. LOL he is such a joke


----------



## Arnold (May 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> You can build muscle and then after that lose the fat you have on you and see muscle definition. Yolu can't isolate the lower pec line or "carve it out" as you say.



I do not want to take any sides here or get in the middle of this flame war... 

but gr81's original answer, which I quoted above, was correct.


----------



## Fit Freak (May 19, 2003)




----------



## SVB99 (May 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> I am not trying to be abusive, sorry if that is how it sounded. I REALLY AM asking him what he means, I don't understand what it is he wants to accomplish. It is a confusing post, is it not? It sounds like he wants to see more definition in his chest, which would mean he must diet down b/c you can't spot reduce fat in a certain area (unless you get ahold of some PGF2). I am not trying to start trouble here though so calm down.



 Ok "GR81," if you don't have anything constructive to say about my topic, then please don't waste my time with your BS. The question seems pretty simple and straight forward to someone 
*who actually works out*.  If you actually do, then use your common sense to determine what it means. If you can't, then I'd be more than happy to PM you and discuss this with you personally. Thanks for your colorful post anyway.


----------



## SVB99 (May 19, 2003)

Firestorm, thanks for a informative and classy answer. I also want to thank you for explaining what I meant to some ignorant kid. All I have to say is that you made your point and don't waste your time with this topic anymore. 
   Also, I don't have very much body fat. I'm about 5'10 155lbs so I can't say that I'm anything but lean. I don't do incline or dips often which may contribute to it. Overall, I have good upper and middle pec development. It's just my lower pec line that's not developing as easily.
Thanks for the help,
Sam


----------



## Mudge (May 19, 2003)

I would add in declines or dips then, dips are GREAT. If you can do alot of them and dont have access to a weight holder, you can hold a dumbell with your feet, or use them as a finisher only.

If you can't get the dips going hit up the decline bench.


----------



## Arnold (May 19, 2003)

oh jeez...back to this pec isolation thing again...


----------



## DaMayor (May 19, 2003)

I agree.......

(This guy makes me look like the Pope! )


----------



## gr81 (May 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by SVB99 *_
> Firestorm, thanks for a informative and classy answer. I also want to thank you for explaining what I meant to some ignorant kid. All I have to say is that you made your point and don't waste your time with this topic anymore.
> Also, I don't have very much body fat. I'm about 5'10 155lbs so



How dare you try and call me an ignorant kid. You are 150 lbs and you are trying to attack me. Tell me mr science, technically how one would biologically go about "carving out his lower pec". Please, since I am just an ignorant kid and you are the intelligent accomlpished Bodybuilder, I am dying to hear this. Dude you have 60 more pounds to go before you can try and attack me. You are just a beginner who obviously doesn't know the first thing about the chemistry of the body and its functions. That question demonstrates to me that you don't even know that losing fat and gaining muscle are two different things and are confused as two which you need to do. I am 21 years old, 5'8" 215 11%BF naturally for all you idoits thinkin I am some teen, and I have taken the time to research what I want to learn b/c I have A THIRST FOR KNOWLEDGE, I didn't just hop on a forum and ask stupid questions in hopes that people will do my research for me. Hell you can even PM me and test my knowledge. Take your time and pay your dues, put training time and research time under your belt before you try and speak on me junior. You ain't even on my level, I'ma let my 16 yr old brother handle you, hell he even outweighs you too, HA. He is more educated than you as well.


----------



## firestorm (May 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> I do not want to take any sides here or get in the middle of this flame war...
> 
> but gr81's original answer, which I quoted above, was correct.



Prince, Noboby and that is me said that statement was incorrect.  It was his original post that pissed me off.  There is ABSOLUTELY NO NEED to be so belittling when responding to a persons question.  It was uncalled for.  Now if you condone this type of response to a newbie on your board then I don't belong here.  Let me know as soon as possible please!!!!
Fire


----------



## firestorm (May 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Be informative and civil, or this gets closed!



I was civil. how many times in my posts did you see me call him a "pussy" or a "mother fucka"  or use that type of language at him???  Let me call you one of those names and see how fast I get banned!!!  Give me a break.   You ALL  need to go back and see who started this Crap.


----------



## firestorm (May 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by bludevil *_
> The gr81 is nothing but a complete and total moron.
> 
> Firestorm, I agree, he's probably some pimple faced 15 year old whacking off at the keyboard who reads Flex magazine to get his workouts. LOL he is such a joke



Blue I'm glad at least ONE person here read all the posts and understood where I was coming from.  Since I've been here I've only had a confrontration with 2 people and neither one of them were started by me.  We all remember "Frustish" or whatever his name was.
I appreciate your support my friend.  Glad to see someone here has sense.


----------



## firestorm (May 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by SVB99 *_
> Firestorm, thanks for a informative and classy answer. I also want to thank you for explaining what I meant to some ignorant kid. All I have to say is that you made your point and don't waste your time with this topic anymore.
> Also, I don't have very much body fat. I'm about 5'10 155lbs so I can't say that I'm anything but lean. I don't do incline or dips often which may contribute to it. Overall, I have good upper and middle pec development. It's just my lower pec line that's not developing as easily.
> Thanks for the help,
> Sam



I'd also like to thank you too SVB for your support and ability to read. 
To quickly repeat myslef,  I would very much like to see you try GOPROS chest workout.  It is fantastic and a challenge.  It will be sure to put size on for you.  Seeing your stats above I think it is safe to say that you may require more calories in your diet in the form of Protein.  To put on size you need to alter your diet somewhat.  Feed those muscles bro and they will grow!!!  Thank you once again.


----------



## Arnold (May 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Prince, Noboby and that is me said that statement was incorrect.  It was his original post that pissed me off.  There is ABSOLUTELY NO NEED to be so belittling when responding to a persons question.  It was uncalled for.  Now if you condone this type of response to a newbie on your board then I don't belong here.  Let me know as soon as possible please!!!!
> Fire



I agree, he was a bit harsh and it was uncalled for.


----------



## firestorm (May 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> How dare you try and call me an ignorant kid.
> 
> hahaha   He "dared" and he did!!!  Live with it.
> ...


----------



## Arnold (May 19, 2003)

firestorm, aren't you just perpetuating this flame war by continuing to respond to him here? You're contradicting yourself by doing this.


----------



## firestorm (May 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by SVB99 *_
> Firestorm, thanks for a informative and classy answer. I also want to thank you for explaining what I meant to some ignorant kid. All I have to say is that you made your point and don't waste your time with this topic anymore.
> Sam



Your right SVB,,hopefully your question was answered through all this bullshit.   I'm sorry for filling up your thread with this garbage and I am done with it now.  If you have anymore questions feel free to PM me.
Hope to talk with you again.
Fire


----------



## firestorm (May 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> firestorm, aren't you just perpetuating this flame war by continuing to respond to him here? You're contradicting yourself by doing this.



Well I responded because I'm a bit pissed and dissapointed with  some of you guys for lumping me in with that asshole and instead of backing me regarding his original post you decided to disregard it.  Instead of agreeing that his original post and vulgar language directed towards me was uncalled for you guys made no posts on my behalf.  So much for Loyalty towards a member that has been here for many months.
  Yes I'm contradicting myself at this point again because I'm fuming at all of you and him for starting this crap.
Lastly No I'm not perpetuating the war because I'm done on this thread.  
Lastly thanks again for your lack of support.


----------



## firestorm (May 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> I agree, he was a bit harsh and it was uncalled for.



Well I appreciate that at least.   We'll just let his calling me a mother fucker, pussy and everything else just slide.    (you need a smiley face that shows a disgusted look)


----------



## gr81 (May 19, 2003)

dude, I apologized after my first post if I seemed a bit harsh, I said I didn't mean to sound that way and I wass just confused with his question. What is your problem fire, you cannot seem to mind your own business. I was talking to the young kid, not you. You can't let him answer for himself. NE ways, just leave me alone. how many threads have you posted towards me jesus just let it go. you are crazy


----------



## firestorm (May 19, 2003)

Don't worry G8 I'll leave you alone for now on. My bad.  Prince has taken a liking to you it appears so as to not get banned from here you won't hear anymore from me.   My appologies for everything ok?  That should make ya all happy I presume.   Take care!!!


----------



## Mudge (May 19, 2003)

You know what big tough football players do in this kind of situation? They make up and grab each others ass.


----------



## firestorm (May 19, 2003)

Oh your a barrel of laughs there Mudge, remind me to kick your ass later ok buddy???  hahahahahaha


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> I am not trying to be abusive, sorry if that is how it sounded. I REALLY AM asking him what he means, I don't understand what it is he wants to accomplish. It is a confusing post, is it not? It sounds like he wants to see more definition in his chest, which would mean he must diet down b/c you can't spot reduce fat in a certain area (unless you get ahold of some PGF2). I am not trying to start trouble here though so calm down.



No it is not confusing...and you were being abusive. You always are.


----------



## firestorm (May 19, 2003)

just leave it alone Buff baby. You won't get much backing from the IM.com management here sweetie.  Trust me on this one.   Just let the kid do and say what he wants. If you find it offensive just ignore him as I've been told repeatidly.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> just leave it alone Buff baby. You won't get much backing from the IM.com management here sweetie.  Trust me on this one.   Just let the kid do and say what he wants. If you find it offensive just ignore him as I've been told repeatidly.



Yea, I noticed that. I am going to ignore him, that is why I said what I had to say short and to the point. He has every right to be here...just like we do. Someone should teach him some manners though.

I won't mention it again.


----------



## firestorm (May 19, 2003)

Don't get me wrong Buff darling,, I have no problem with you speaking up but it's not me I'm talking about.  I'm just disgusted with several people on here and figure this is just a message board and just not worth the aggrivation to stand up for yourself or others.  I'd be better doing so in person.  Things would be much different then.  Alot of people in here would have a lot less to say if you know what I mean.


----------



## Arnold (May 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Well I appreciate that at least.   We'll just let his calling me a mother fucker, pussy and everything else just slide.    (you need a smiley face that shows a disgusted look)



To be honest, I did not even read thru all of the flaming to see who said what, and who said what first. But I did skim thru it a bit and I saw that you and gr81 were having a little flame war and you were both calling each other names.

So, I figured I'd let you both get it out of your systems since the thread was pretty much ruined at that point.

Are you guys thru now? How about if you shake hands and we can all move past this?


----------



## firestorm (May 19, 2003)

I'm totally done with it all.  Nothing more to say I've moved beyond this all because it was a loosing battle. I was outnumbered here.  I don't come here to get aggrivated.  As for your last request,, I'm afraid that will never happen.  I'll follow your rules and requests here because this is your house and I respect that but I'll be damned if I'll sell my soul to the devil.


----------



## Mudge (May 19, 2003)

I dont know how the ignore feature works as I haven't used it, but if you peek at someones profile on the bottom left of thier post, you can put them on IGNORE, I assume it works simply so that you dont see them post at all.


----------



## firestorm (May 19, 2003)

No shit Mudge????  I didnt' know you could do that!! Kewel bro. I'm going to work.  hahaha


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> I dont know how the ignore feature works as I haven't used it, but if you peek at someones profile on the bottom left of thier post, you can put them on IGNORE, I assume it works simply so that you dont see them post at all.



Cool! I did it and it works gr8 lmao!! I don't have to see his bullshit. Thanx Mudge.


----------



## firestorm (May 19, 2003)

Ok I put a certain person on ignore. How do you test this thing now?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 19, 2003)

Now that that is settled...I am going to bed.  Nitey nite.


----------



## firestorm (May 19, 2003)

Yea  too kewel thanks mudge I don't see the persons posts any longer.  I wish I knew of this earlier.  Your the man mudge.  Don't respond with a thank you Mudge cause your the one I put on IGNORE!!  HAHAHAHAHAHA   just kidding buddy.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Ok I put a certain person on ignore. How do you test this thing now?



Go look at his posts...there aren't any...it tells you that he is on your ignore list. Cool shit, huh?!?!?!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Your the man mudge.  Don't respond with a thank you Mudge cause your the one I put on IGNORE!!  HAHAHAHAHAHA   just kidding buddy.


----------



## Mudge (May 19, 2003)

You is funny, 'n stuff.


----------



## firestorm (May 19, 2003)

hahahahahahahaha  I know I have my moments !!!


----------



## BigLineBacker (Oct 14, 2008)

I know the type of guy this GR-WTF is, total attitude in the gym and 75% of reason young guys trying to start out with lil knowledge need guidance NOT insults, even if he doesn't understand anatomy and your correct or SUPER CORRECT I understood what he meant I've been lifting for 10 in military and 10 power lifting while in law enforcement,
The young man wonder why his cut of his pec is not as defined as the next guy, couple of reasons
When  a young man is in puberty  amount of estrogen is being released and counterbalanced by testosterone, the more estrogen even with out working out results in a more defined lower line, if you will, then as the male body increases testosterone the pec developement, lower line stops.thats the genetic angle..
After that if a young man starts to work out at an early age all this can be enhanced either direction, but specifically the decline and cable fly will assist u in the form you have asked for in your question
Don't worry about what guys like this say they are typical gym rats usually well built but no greater than 5-9 in height and foresight


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 14, 2008)

Damn.


----------



## Chevrolet (Oct 14, 2008)

i always wonder what motivates these people to dig up a five year old post and register just to respond to it.


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 14, 2008)

Chevrolet said:


> i always wonder what motivates these people to dig up a five year old post and register just to respond to it.


The reason he did it is because he could provide revolutionary new insights to this unknown topic.

*cough*


----------



## Merkaba (Oct 14, 2008)

Yea I'm going for a 2002 post!


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 14, 2008)

BigLineBacker said:


> I know the type of guy this GR-WTF is, total attitude in the gym and 75% of reason young guys trying to start out with lil knowledge need guidance NOT insults, even if he doesn't understand anatomy and your correct or SUPER CORRECT I understood what he meant I've been lifting for 10 in military and 10 power lifting while in law enforcement,
> The young man wonder why his cut of his pec is not as defined as the next guy, couple of reasons
> When a young man is in puberty amount of estrogen is being released and counterbalanced by testosterone, the more estrogen even with out working out results in a more defined lower line, if you will, then as the male body increases testosterone the pec developement, lower line stops.thats the genetic angle..
> After that if a young man starts to work out at an early age all this can be enhanced either direction, but specifically the decline and cable fly will assist u in the form you have asked for in your question
> Don't worry about what guys like this say they are typical gym rats usually well built but no greater than 5-9 in height and foresight



Welcome to the forums and all that, but in future please check the date of the last post in a thread before replying to it.

This was left well alone before i even joined here, and from a quick scan through it wasnt even a great thread to begin with.

That said, thanks for the effort, lol


----------



## Arnold (Oct 14, 2008)

BigLineBacker said:


> I know the type of guy this GR-WTF is, total attitude in the gym and 75% of reason young guys trying to start out with lil knowledge need guidance NOT insults, even if he doesn't understand anatomy and your correct or SUPER CORRECT I understood what he meant I've been lifting for 10 in military and 10 power lifting while in law enforcement,
> The young man wonder why his cut of his pec is not as defined as the next guy, couple of reasons
> When  a young man is in puberty  amount of estrogen is being released and counterbalanced by testosterone, the more estrogen even with out working out results in a more defined lower line, if you will, then as the male body increases testosterone the pec developement, lower line stops.thats the genetic angle..
> After that if a young man starts to work out at an early age all this can be enhanced either direction, but specifically the decline and cable fly will assist u in the form you have asked for in your question
> Don't worry about what guys like this say they are typical gym rats usually well built but no greater than 5-9 in height and foresight



lol, say what, what does height have to do with bodybuilding?

hang around bro, you just might learn something here.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 14, 2008)

Chevrolet said:


> i always wonder what motivates these people to dig up a five year old post and register just to respond to it.



Some of the newer people use the search feature when they first come here, he must have found a thread that interested him and was curioes enough to get new ideas or give his own opinion.

I actually like when some of the older threads are brought back to life.....as long as it's funny, informative or to bring closure.

Now if it was a creatine thread.....


----------



## KelJu (Oct 14, 2008)

BigLineBacker said:


> I know the type of guy this GR-WTF is, total attitude in the gym and 75% of reason young guys trying to start out with lil knowledge need guidance NOT insults, even if he doesn't understand anatomy and your correct or SUPER CORRECT I understood what he meant I've been lifting for 10 in military and 10 power lifting while in law enforcement,
> The young man wonder why his cut of his pec is not as defined as the next guy, couple of reasons
> When  a young man is in puberty  amount of estrogen is being released and counterbalanced by testosterone, the more estrogen even with out working out results in a more defined lower line, if you will, then as the male body increases testosterone the pec developement, lower line stops.thats the genetic angle..
> After that if a young man starts to work out at an early age all this can be enhanced either direction, but specifically the decline and cable fly will assist u in the form you have asked for in your question
> Don't worry about what guys like this say they are typical gym rats usually well built but no greater than 5-9 in height and foresight





I'm an asshole and a gymrat ,but I'm 6'2, so I get the best of both worlds. Declines and Cable Flys do not change the shape of your pectoral major. You can add lean mass to your pictorial major or lose fat. You can not do special exercises to change the shape.


----------



## BigLineBacker (Oct 14, 2008)

REALLY GEEEE WIZ I guess mine are an illusion?


----------



## KelJu (Oct 14, 2008)

BigLineBacker said:


> REALLY GEEEE WIZ I guess mine are an illusion?



Hahahaha, what a fucking loser.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 15, 2008)

I guess you scared him off. 

lol


----------



## Chevrolet (Oct 15, 2008)

thats unfortunate, i know mino wanted to hear more of this guys 'insights'


----------



## rdh23 (Oct 15, 2008)

*man*



KelJu said:


> I'm an asshole and a gymrat ,but I'm 6'2, so I get the best of both worlds. Declines and Cable Flys do not change the shape of your pectoral major. You can add lean mass to your pictorial major or lose fat. You can not do special exercises to change the shape.


 Pretty damn smart if you ask me! Well said! never thought about some of that stuff as far as the whole age thing!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 15, 2008)

Chevrolet said:


> thats unfortunate, i know mino wanted to hear more of this guys 'insights'



It would have made great drama.


----------



## Rubes11 (Oct 15, 2008)

shit i missed it.


----------



## CORUM (Oct 15, 2008)

since this use to be an old thread it looks like the gr81 use to just shoot roids and take his rage out on IM. i must admit it was funny though!!!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 15, 2008)

I miss all the fun.


----------



## Merkaba (Oct 15, 2008)

BigLineBacker said:


> I know the type of guy this GR-WTF is, total attitude in the gym and 75% of reason young guys trying to start out with lil knowledge need guidance NOT insults, even if he doesn't understand anatomy and your correct or SUPER CORRECT I understood what he meant I've been lifting for 10 in military and 10 power lifting while in law enforcement,
> The young man wonder why his cut of his pec is not as defined as the next guy, couple of reasons
> When  a young man is in puberty  amount of estrogen is being released and counterbalanced by testosterone, the more estrogen even with out working out results in a more defined lower line, if you will, then as the male body increases testosterone the pec developement, lower line stops.thats the genetic angle..
> After that if a young man starts to work out at an early age all this can be enhanced either direction, but specifically the decline and cable fly will assist u in the form you have asked for in your question
> Don't worry about what guys like this say they are typical gym rats usually well built but no greater than 5-9 in height and foresight


 Right on! 

Just too bad the person youre replying to is probably dead by now.

A fucking five year bump with no additional knowledge.  
I agree with Minolee that some of the bumps are enjoyable.  This is not one of those.


----------



## musclehead24 (Nov 5, 2008)

gr81 said:


> first of all, I posted that at the same time you did, so it was an accident that I said the same thing. And the way he explains the pec, he says, and I quote, "runs close to the shoulders and running down the center". How is that the lower pec? This guy obviously know nothing about weight training to ask a question like this, and you are a piece of shit for trying to defend his retarted ass. That's right my attitude is shitty mother fucka. It wasn't shitty until you decided you had to play daddy and jump down my throat instead of just answering his question. I calmly apologized after my first post for sounding rude and said that I was confused as to what he meant and that I wasn't trying to start something. Lets not forget who started this beef, YOU. You interpreted my post to mean something that I didn't mean, then you tried to call me on it. hell yeah my attitude is shitty. you don't even know me and you are trying to trip on what joke I am, what is the matter with you? I am no mental midget, I am just pissed off from listening to your bullshit. Fuck you and all your cyber muscle talk, I don't need to prove shit to you. Maybe the pussies over there in Jersey let you talk like that to them but out here in the west coast that shit don't fly. You gotta problem bitch then let it be known. I am an asshole, in fact I wear it like a badge, but don't forget that you are the one trying to kick up this dust. How old are you anyway, I notice that it says SENIOR member. perhaps you ahve become a bit cenile in your old age, what do you think?





STFU


----------

